# Why do people still join the military



## texasmann (Feb 7, 2008)

Is it out of patriotism
or because there are no good jobs available 
or the person cannot afford college
or
:rock: because the person goofed off in high school and cant get into chttp://www.homesteadingtoday.com/images/smilies/rock.gif
:rockllege:rock:


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

texasmann said:


> Is it out of patriotism
> or because there are no good jobs available
> or the person cannot afford college
> or
> ...



I joined solely out of patriotism back in the day. 
I would imagine that there are still a few good folks that may do the same.
The reasons for joining are probably as varied as the backgrounds of the enlistees.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

My nephew had just graduated high school and wanted to join the marines this summer. He would have made it but the recruiter said he needed to lose a certain amount of weight. He never did so I guess he didn't want it that bad.

But, anyway, his main reason for wanting to join was for college and to get away from home. He hasn't had a very good homelife.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My daughter joined last year because of patriotism.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Why do people still join the military? 

If you have to ask , you are incapable of comprehending the reason if it were given to you because its a feeling only the soldier understands when they choose their mission to serve in the military.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Shrek said:


> If you have to ask , you are incapable of comprehending the reason if it were given to you because its a feeling only the soldier understands when they choose their mission to serve in the military.


I agree, Shrek. I had the desire to join the military from a young age. I didn't come from a military family, but they were a patriotic bunch. I felt a "need" to take part in defending the freedoms that so many Americans take for granted.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I joined because it offered great opportunities, excellent training, allowed me to travel, and gave me an opportunity to serve my country. It was a good decision then, and for many a good decision now.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep all of those reasions and more. I was drafted so I dodn't have much choice but I stayed for 20 years most of it in the National Guard.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I wanted to join when I was 16 and 17 but my parents wouldn't sign for me to join. At that time I just wanted to fight for the country and kick a--. OK, I was a dumb kid.
I had finished welding school by the time I turned 18 and had a good job so it got set on the side until after I turned 21. Then I was at the shopping center and came out of a movie. Right beside the recruting office and they were on the side walk with there lies. As soon as he said something about jumping out of airplanes I was hooked. My father and uncle was in the 82nd Airborne in WW II and I always wanted to be also. So it didn't take much before I was talked into it.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

DH joined because he loves serving our country. 

I think some people are just cut out to be soldiers too. He is so much happier here than he was at his 9 to 5.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Shrek said:


> Why do people still join the military?
> 
> If you have to ask , you are incapable of comprehending the reason if it were given to you because its a feeling only the soldier understands when they choose their mission to serve in the military.


Hooah!


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I joined because I wanted to serve my country and the Navy dress blues were the coolest uniform ever.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Nah to make a truly impressive statement be an Navy Officer or Chief Petty Officer and walk into a room in either Service Dress Whites with the choker collar or even Tropical White Long. Women SWOON. All the gold stripes just go so well with white and being in white you stand out like a beacon..


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> Nah to make a truly impressive statement be an Navy Officer or Chief Petty Officer and walk into a room in either Service Dress Whites with the choker collar or even Tropical White Long. Women SWOON. All the gold stripes just go so well with white and being in white you stand out like a beacon..



Even as a female Navy Chief, I swooned when I saw my male counterparts in their choker whites! They can make anyone look good!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Both of my daughters joined and they did it because of the educational benefits. My oldest went to Korea and my youngest went to Kuwait and returned 9/10/2001.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well growing up in one of the most dangerous places in the US during the 1960's and 1970's - Detroit, Michigan. I figured that the U.S. Marine Corps would at least issue a weapon, train me to proficently use it, and allow the return of hostile fire. That and I got to travel to exotic places like Twentynine Palms, California. Well I did play "Army" a lot when I was a kid......

Plus since I am 6'4" tall Marine, I fear no wanna be tough person, and they tend to break easily. The burglar that I had caught at gunpoint inside a building at the old place, truely believed I would have not hesitated to fire my semi-automatic weapon if necessary.

Maybe the youngsters want to prove that they can make it on their own? 
Not living with mommy and daddy till they are in their 30's or later.

Needing to learn the proper use of a mop, iron their clothes, clean their rooms, learn to scrub toilets?

A chance to better themselves in civilian life, with a college education? 

GI home loan? 

Certain benefits for the rest of their life, in return for putting their the good of the nation before their own wants for a few years???

Maybe Patriotism???

Navy Dress Whites??? 

I prefer USMC Dress Blues myself. No that is not me, I am taking the photo and my Dress Blue blouse is on order from the Camp Pendleton base exchange. They are a very expensive item of clothing, let me tell you. Then add on custom tailoring, and the sewing of rank insignia.










Besides I am the Honor Guard assistant armorer, I like to play with the weapons........ Now where did I put those bayonets, for these M-1 Garands???


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

texasmann said:


> Is it out of patriotism
> or because there are no good jobs available
> or the person cannot afford college
> or
> ...


As an Army Recruiter friend once told me:

_"Why does someone join the Army? Simple...They're either running *TO* something, *FROM* something or have something to prove."_

I guess that sums it up.

RVcook


----------



## Lifer (Jul 31, 2008)

I always wanted to be a Soldier. Deep down I'm a true blue patriot, love my country and feel that each of us owes something to those that gave us this country and our way of life. They made it easy to decide to continue on and make a career out of it.

The pay is too low considering the work conditions, but the benefits are excellent! Free college, really cool designer outfits etc...

The retirement plan is better than anything you'll find anywhere, any time. 20 years = 50% base pay for the rest of your life W/cost of living adjustments every year. Pre tax that's about $3 million dollars over the first 40 years of retirement for an E-8 (based on 3.5% COLA). Retire at 38 years old...

My question is why aren't people knocking down the doors trying to get in?


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Lifer said:


> I always wanted to be a Soldier. Deep down I'm a true blue patriot, love my country and feel that each of us owes something to those that gave us this country and our way of life. They made it easy to decide to continue on and make a career out of it.
> 
> The pay is too low considering the work conditions, but the benefits are excellent! Free college, really cool designer outfits etc...
> 
> ...


You're kidding right? _Really cool designer outfits..._if you're talking about the standard military issue...well, if that's cool to you... However, if you're talking about the "dress" uniform, then the soldier has to purchase that. _ Free college_...trust me on this one, NOTHING is free. The college money comes *out of the soldiers pay* and is set aside _*JUST*_ for college which may or may not create other issues such as having to live on 'less' while in the military (which is known for its abysmal pay AND then if you are unable or unwilling to use your college money, you lose it. The military doesn't just issue you a check for that money...even though you actually *'earned'* it.

_The retirement plan is better than anything you'll find anywhere, anytime_...unless of course, you get wounded. Up until 2004, retirees who had been wounded could NOT collect disability pay in conjunction with their retirement benefits. Thankfully, the law has now been changed but for all the years the law was in place, those vets had to choose one over the other. What an abhorrent way to treat the vets of all the wars past that are now deceased. Certainly their families didn't get the benefits entitled to 
them.

And for the soldiers that did not put in their 20 years but were wounded, there is maddening process of applying for compensation. It took DH over 32 years and patience above and beyond that of saints to get what was owed him. When he received notice that his "claim" was turned down I asked him why keeps fighting. His answer:

_"When I joined the military we made a deal. I would work for them doing whatever they needed me to do for however long and in exchange, they would take care of me and my family. Unfortunately, it is up to me to make sure that they keep up their part of the deal which sets a precedent for every vet that follows me. I figure if I keep fighting, maybe some future vet won't have to fight as hard to get what is due him."_

Don't get me wrong, I am proud of my DH's and DS's military service. However, while the military may look an elite 'club' to civilians, (with fancy uniforms and great retirement benefits), serving the country *does* come at a price for those who join (or were drafted.)

RVcook


----------



## Lifer (Jul 31, 2008)

RV -

Yes, I was kidding about the "Really cool designer outfits". That was a line out of Stripes, one of my favorite movies of all time.

:soap:

First off Iâm not a civilian looking at the military through rose colored glasses. I joined the military when I was 17 Â½ years old. Iâve been in the Army for 26 years now, National Guard, Reserve and Active Duty. I earned my Bachelors Degree from The University of Alabama using tuition assistance, which paid 75% of the cost, up until 2 years ago when it started covering 100% of tuition, books and a free laptop computer. (Google search âearmy-uâ) Iâll retire from this âElite Clubâ (Your words, not mine) in just over two years. Freedom is not free, I'm almost finished paying my dues.

The new GI Bill benefits now cover the cost of tuition, books and housing allowance for four years at the highest cost State University of the Soldiers choice after they leave the service. This was made retroactive to all Veterans who have served since the 9/11 attacks. I will be transferring my benefit to my DD since I have a degree and don't feel like using it myself. BTW - not one penny of that benefit comes out of the Soldiers paycheck. Soldiers who paid for the GI Bill under the Montgomery GI Bill ($1200) are to be refunded the money if they choose to use benefits under the new program.

As you mentioned the compensation for wounded and disabled Veterans is being fixed, I canât change how those who have gone before me were treated any more than I can change how the Americans of Japanese decent were treated after Pearl Harbor or how slaves were treated by people who held slaves. I didnât spit on Vietnam Veterans and call them âbaby killerâ and I didnât forget the Korean War vets even existed. It wasnât my fault, I wasnât there. Unless youâve got a time machine I wonât be able to go back and compensate the dead or their posterity. On that point youâll have to spit your bitter venom in another direction.

I recognize that ALL of the benefits that I espoused in my post are directly attributable to the sacrifices and honorable service of veterans, both while in the service and after their discharge. Is the Military perfect? No! The question was âWhy do people still join the Militaryâ

Lifer


----------



## Susanne L. (Jul 31, 2008)

Shrek said:


> Why do people still join the military?
> 
> If you have to ask , you are incapable of comprehending the reason if it were given to you because its a feeling only the soldier understands when they choose their mission to serve in the military.


Exactly. I'm an Army vet, met and married my husband of almost 25 years while we were both stationed in Berlin Germany. Our son while he was still in high school, joined the Army National Guard, and caught alot of flack from teachers and student. His unit got called up while he was finishing AIT. He came home and soon deployed to Iraq with them.
Now maybe it's because we raised our son with Duty, Honor, and Country that he went into the service, but it is something he wanted to do since he was like 4 years old. He will soon be heading back for his second tour.
Now when this all started with Iraq, it was extremely hard to sit back on the sidelines and not be able to go, and to watch your child go off to war with out you.
Yes, if given the chance the military will take some of us old farts back in you can bet some of us would do it in a heartbeat.
For those that have never been in the military you will never understand what it is like. 
I wouldn't trade my time in.


----------



## Susanne L. (Jul 31, 2008)

RVcook said:


> As an Army Recruiter friend once told me:
> 
> _"Why does someone join the Army? Simple...They're either running *TO* something, *FROM* something or have something to prove."_
> 
> ...


Might be true in some instances, but I don't buy it for the most part. Everyone joins for many reasons, and alot of them are varied.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Lifer said:


> RV -
> 
> Yes, I was kidding about the "Really cool designer outfits". That was a line out of Stripes, one of my favorite movies of all time.
> 
> ...


Thank you for clarifying those things. It's obvious that my judgment has been clouded by living with a disabled vet... 

RVcook


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I joined because I wanted to get some good huntin' clothes.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I joined for the training.

I got out and used the GI bill; 4 years later I went back in for the pay and retirement.

$50k to $65k each year tax-free was not too bad. I did a lot of investing.

When I finally did retire at 42, I was able to buy a farm with cash.

I have been retired now for 7 years.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

> they would take care of me and my family


I doubt if that was the deal. A family was not issued in his seabag.

If you have to buy your dress uniform in the army you got it bad. The navy issues you one in your first seabag which is free which is the proper dress uniform till you hit E-7. They also have a clothing allowance every year to pay for some replacements.
Even with the horribly crappy VEAP program that was available when I was in you didn't put aside all the money alloted to you for education only 2700 for your measly 8100 in education money available when you got out. The current GI bill is extravagant next to that. You are allowed to CLEP for free in the military.


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

I joined for several reasons I suppose. Lots of Vets in the family, patriotism, college benefits. Right after I recieved my college degree I was mobilized for Desert Storm. A couple years later I left the service with 10 years service and pursued a successful career in civil service. Last year I rejoined the National Gaurd just in time to deploy to Iraq, my job will be there when I get back. Why go back after 14yrs? I do believe in the cause, and I do want to get those other 10 years for the retirement. The cool clothes didn't do for me.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My youngest son graduated high school a year early and immediately joined the Marine Corps.
He joined because he feels he owes his Father (Navy), his Grandfather (Navy), his Great Grandfather (Army) and all those other men and women that have served before him and fought for the freedoms we have today...and tomorrow.
He has made us so proud!
DANG, he looks sharp and squared away in his Dress Blues! (they used to belong to his Marine Uncle)


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Shrek said:


> Why do people still join the military?
> 
> If you have to ask , you are incapable of comprehending the reason if it were given to you because its a feeling only the soldier understands when they choose their mission to serve in the military.


This probably seemed like a nice snappy slap in the face comeback, but as the wife of a retired navy corpsman who served his career attached to the Marines, the sister of a Marine, and the aunt to two Marines (our niece just graduated from Parris Island) this is a totally BS response. You are not "incapable of comprehending" the reasons people choose the military any more than you're incapable of understanding why someone might choose the Peace Corps, even if you know it isn't for you.

At the graduation ceremony there was a short speech welcoming the new Marines to the Corps. Not once during that short speech was there mention of a fervent "love of country" as the motivating force for joining the Corps. I was, truthfully, shocked. I expected, as I put it later, at least one "Oo" or at least a "Rah." No. It was explicitly acknowledged that these young people had joined for opportunity. The opportunity to work with people as ambitious and driven as themselves, educational opportunities, economic opportunities. Welcome to the Corps.

We've supported our niece's decision to enter the Corps because we truly believe the Corps is the best place for her.. and the Corps will probably benefit from her presence. But it is an uneven deal.. she'll get more from the Marines than the Marines will extract from her. But her connection is not "love of country." Her affections and loyalty are to the Corps. To our family's tradition of serving in the Corps as a stepping stone from childhood to education and adulthood.

I think the short speech got it right. The vast majority of young people graduating that day joined because they saw service as a stepping stone to a college education, to a career, to a way out of where they came from. The Marines are a way of bettering yourself, and thus your ability to be a contributing member of society... both while serving in the Corps, and after your tour(s) of duty. 

And you don't have to be a soldier to get a grip around that.

What is difficult for a person who is not military to get a grip around is a soldier marching into a fight they didn't pick, don't agree with, and are risking their lives to fight... because they've been ordered to do so. Fortunately many retired Marines have written very eloquently about their experiences as Marines (you'll find a full selection at Grunt.com). Written in clear and lucid style these books can help a layman understand the fierce loyalties that make a fighting force wade into an unpopular war, with ill-defined objectives, fighting against ridiculous odds. 

The question "why would someone join?" is really a multi-facetted question with many layers. People join for many reasons. Tradition. Opportunity. Perhaps even patriotic fervor. But under that question lies another question: do they join knowing what they might be asked to do... and how do they reconcile with that?"

And that is a much more complex question which does not deserve a slap in the face "you don't get it" answer. Because it is civilians who vote for the benefits vets get, civilians who must live with the consequences of service, civilians who must understand the consequences of service... and if they don't, because they're shut down with a knee jerk slap in the face response... they are isolated from veterans. And start looking at them as "different." "Freakish and violent." "Not like us."

If that was your intention, have at it. But it does a disservice to my niece, nephew, sister, husband, and everyone else who calls themselves a Marine.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, my first tour was in the Navy- riding submarines. My second tour was in the AFANGuard full time as a jet engine mechanic. Then college and ministry stuff for 15 years. My third tour began when i was 41yo in the ARNGuard in an Explosive Ordinance Disposal unit. I just got out. 

I joined because I could do some good in a field I was useful in. Building on that experience I am schooling in the Emergency Management field locally. 

I joined because i could. I joined because this country needs serious people to do a serious job. I joined because I got to blow stuff up again. And now i am going fly fishing. :cowboy:


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

radiofish said:


> ]


there is something wrong with that picture. 

the 2 hash marks on his sleeve means he has been in 8 years. 

How does a staff sergent with 8 years in look like he is 70, and only have 3 ribbons?


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

The AF buck sgt. looks a little gray to. Could be VFW doing a burial or something.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, I tell young folks to consider the 20 year path.

At 20 years, you're around 37 years old. If you went in as an Army radio operator, or navy finance specialist, or marine veterinarian, you can still take on another career path when you retire at 37.

Chances are, by then you will have already gotten an academic degree or two since the military requires it for promotion to grades higher than E-5.

So at 37 if you decide to go back to civilian school and learn a new trade or get another degree, you have the financial safety net of 50 percent base pay for life. That can be around $30-40K depending on rank.

And if you were smart while you were still in the service, you've already bought a home or two and the mortgages are almost paid off!




Lifer said:


> I always wanted to be a Soldier. Deep down I'm a true blue patriot, love my country and feel that each of us owes something to those that gave us this country and our way of life. They made it easy to decide to continue on and make a career out of it.
> 
> The pay is too low considering the work conditions, but the benefits are excellent! Free college, really cool designer outfits etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

I've had lots of soldiers leave the service and come back in later in life. Also, many times in reserve units, soldiers are older and don't often care to drive onto a military post to get their uniforms updated. Especially if you don't have many functions to attend and there is no one inspecting your uniform regularly. The only time you wear it is at the occasional funeral.

So that 8 years may have been when he came into the reserves after serving active duty and he may never have updated the uniform, though he may in reality have 18 years of service or more.

Then of course, he could just be a heavy smoker and drinker!




michiganfarmer said:


> there is something wrong with that picture.
> 
> the 2 hash marks on his sleeve means he has been in 8 years.
> 
> How does a staff sergent with 8 years in look like he is 70, and only have 3 ribbons?


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

RVcook said:


> You're kidding right? ........ _ Free college_...trust me on this one, NOTHING is free. The college money comes *out of the soldiers pay* and is set aside _*JUST*_ for college which may or may not create other issues such as having to live on 'less' while in the military (which is known for its abysmal pay AND then if you are unable or unwilling to use your college money, you lose it. The military doesn't just issue you a check for that money...even though you actually *'earned'* it.



Only half right there.

The soldier contributes $1,200 in their first year of service toward the service College Fund. That's $100 a month.

The college fund is an investment vehicle that depending on the years of enlistment accrues a dividend. You collect that at the end of your tour.

Back in the 80s (my time), $1200 translated into $40,000.00 for college at the end of a 3 year tour. I hear nowadays you can get $70,000.00 or more for college.

I do not know of any investment vehicle in the world that yields that kind of dividend!

Congress made changes to the educational bill that allows you 30 years to use that money and get your degree. If you haven't used it by then, you probably never will.

Me. I got the Army college Fund and GI bill. But I also worked during college and payed my tuition that way. 

However, I still submitted my paperwork for the college money even though I already paid my tuition. (Actually, the way it works, is you pay your tuition out f pocket in advance and then the government gives you a monthly check) 

As long as I got the registrar at the school to sign the paperwork indicating I was a full-time student, I got a check in the mail from Uncle Sam for $1200 each month I was in school.

Yes, they just give you a MONTHLY check. I spent some of it on pizza and beer, car payments and a computer. I still had enough left over after I graduated to use as a down payment on a house.

It just takes some thinking.

Whomever told you the money was only for school either was not thinking, or they just didn't want you to know where the money went.

I tell all my soldiers to take advantage of this. Even if they just go to a community college and take pottery classes at a cheap (but accredited) school where a semester's tuition is only $500. the government does not count tuition dollars. They give you your money roughly divided by number of semesters to graduate. ie. If you have $70K coming to you, divid that by 4 years, divided by what (9 months in a school year) = $1944 amonth or $5832.00 per semester for a cheap $500 a semester school. 

You would have over $5300 left to use as you please.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

BRYAN said:


> I joined for several reasons I suppose. Lots of Vets in the family, patriotism, college benefits. Right after I recieved my college degree I was mobilized for Desert Storm. A couple years later I left the service with 10 years service and pursued a successful career in civil service. Last year I rejoined the National Gaurd just in time to deploy to Iraq, my job will be there when I get back. Why go back after 14yrs? I do believe in the cause, and I do want to get those other 10 years for the retirement. The cool clothes didn't do for me.


Good for you!

I hope you also owned a home before you deployed. The government pays your mortgage and property taxes for you while you're on active duty with the guard! Another bonus! I got $1800 a month for my place on top of my base pay, combat pay, hazardous duty, oversease service allowance, etc.

And there are no real estate police out there to check on your place.

I put all my personal stuff in my garage and rented my place out for an addiitional $20K a year!

Took the money I saved during deployment and timed the mortgage downturn just right, and bought two more homes!

If my guard unit is deployed again, I already have things set up to go back in my garage easier this time around.

It just takes some thinking.

I haven't even touched my VA Home Loan benefits yet!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

BillHoo said:


> I've had lots of soldiers leave the service and come back in later in life. Also, many times in reserve units, soldiers are older and don't often care to drive onto a military post to get their uniforms updated. Especially if you don't have many functions to attend and there is no one inspecting your uniform regularly. The only time you wear it is at the occasional funeral.
> 
> So that 8 years may have been when he came into the reserves after serving active duty and he may never have updated the uniform, though he may in reality have 18 years of service or more.
> 
> Then of course, he could just be a heavy smoker and drinker!


During my 20+ years career, I have seen a lot of part-timers.

And I also got out for 4 years, and came back in later when I realized the true importance of a pension.

I have seen many Reservists who are whte-haired and elderly looking. Still doing their 2 weeks each summer of training. Waiting to turn 65 so they can get their pension.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

BillHoo said:


> Only half right there.
> 
> The soldier contributes $1,200 in their first year of service toward the service College Fund. That's $100 a month.
> 
> ...


I had the VN GI bill, totally 'free', but we had 10 years to use it before it vaporized.


----------



## Texas_Plainsman (Aug 26, 2007)

Reservists/Guard get their pension at age 60.



ET1 SS said:


> During my 20+ years career, I have seen a lot of part-timers.
> 
> And I also got out for 4 years, and came back in later when I realized the true importance of a pension.
> 
> I have seen many Reservists who are whte-haired and elderly looking. Still doing their 2 weeks each summer of training. Waiting to turn 65 so they can get their pension.


----------

